# الفرق ين البلاور والكمبروسور



## ENG/A.H.M (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء
السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف الفرق بين البلاور والكمبروسور من حيث نظرية العمل وياريت يكون الرد بة معادلات توضح الفرق
واريد مقترحاتكم بخصوص تهوية عنبر بة حمل حرارى عالى كيف اختار الشفاط المطلوب لسحب الهواء الساخن ليحل محلة الهواء البارد 
مشكور مقدما


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الفرق بين البلور او المراوح والكمبروسر في الضغط 
الكومبروسر بيعطي ضغط عالي اما المراوح فتعطي ضغط منخفض لكن معدل تدفق عالي

امال بخصوص التهويه فطبها هايكون مراوح وليس كمبروسور
لام لو جدار الغرفه عليها احمال حراريه وتعرضت لهواء مضغوط هتشقق نتيجه للاجهادات الي هتتعرض ليها


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ /احمد الجزار2007
الف شكر على الرد و عندك اى معلومات عن اختيار احجام المراوح بيتم على اى اساس 
اكون فى غاية الشكر
اخوك احمد حسن


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (9 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز أحمد حسن 
سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته 
سأرفع الآن برنامج مرفق به كتالوج عن كيفية إختيار البلورات أتمني أن يفي بالغرض


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز 
جزاك اللة خيرا 
منتظر الملف والف شكر على الاهتمام
شكرا


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

أعطي لك مثال تبريد فرن لصهر خامات الزجاج يسع حوالي 120 طن من المواد الخام درجة الحراره بداخله تصل الي 1600 درجه مئويه يستخدم لتبريد الحوائط مراوح بالمواصفات التاليه 
معدل تدفق 79432 متر مكعب لكل ساعه وحوالي 1485 لفه في الدقيقه وووو 90 كيلو وات قدره


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (9 نوفمبر 2009)

حجم البرنامج 500mb وسأقوم بالرفع الآن


----------



## عمراياد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم الرابط التالي يوضح لك معادلات الــ Compressor

http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/compth.html


and

To determine a fan or blowers horsepower use the following equation 











: Where​
P = Power, hp



Q = Flow Rate, cfm

p = Pressure, lb/in2




= Efficiency coefficient
​


----------



## عبدالله أشرف (7 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع لكن أريد ان اسأل المتميز عمر اياد..كيف يمكن ايجاد (



= Efficiency coefficient)


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كلاهما يستخدموا لرفع الضغط الغازات فقط 
و يتم استخدام المضخات لرفع ضغط السوائل

اذا كانت النسبة بين ضغط الdischarge/suction اكبر من 1.35 يتم استخدام الكمبريسور


----------



## engineer sameer (12 ديسمبر 2009)

عملية اختيار المراوح تعتمد على مقدار المحتوى الحراري الموجود في العنبر، ومن خلال حساب بسيط لحجم الهواء المراد طرده يتم اختيار المروحة، بحث تأخذ في عين الاعتبار المنظقة والوقت من النهار والليل وفصلي الشتاء والصيف.
والله الموفق.


----------



## علي ابوعواد (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانت بخير اعاده الله عليك بالخير واليمن 


ان الله لايضيع اجرا عنده جزاك الله احسن جزاء وزادك من علمه ونعيمه


----------



## engineergroupmc (1 ديسمبر 2016)

الرجاء من سيادتكم كيف اوصف بلاور لخزان صرف صحى


----------

